# Trying to connect Ipad3 to wireless printer



## baffledUK

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7885 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1792 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 944829 MB, Free - 882182 MB; I: Total - 600238 MB, Free - 373714 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., P8H61-MX R2.0
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled.
Am I going mad?/ Just got an Ipad 3 for Christmas trying to connect to Kodak esp 1.2. Done everything asked of me by Kodak but still will not work..can anyone help me please?


----------



## TonyB25

What app are you using?


----------



## baffledUK

Thanks Tony for replying.

I have a Kodak esp 1.2 which is not an Airprint printer. I have tried to install the cloud from Kodaks Home centre and Kodak app for doc print. I seem to have a problem completing the cloud set up.


----------



## baffledUK

Sorry not very clear reply kodac app on ipad. Home centre on PC


----------



## TonyB25

According to this documentation for your printer, you can only print pictures from the iPad using the Kodak Pic Flick application.

http://resources.kodak.com/support/shtml/en/manuals/urg01381/urg01381c6s3.shtml


----------



## baffledUK

thanks for that Tony photos now print. I can't get emails to print, it tells me it can't find an airprinter, the problem seems to be completion of instalation for cloud printer form Kodak Home Center. Any ideas?


----------



## TonyB25

I don't see anything in the documentation that says you can print from anything other than the Kodak app. Are you reading something else?


----------



## baffledUK

Hi Tony

Below is the extract from Kodak Home Centre sey up on my PC re setting up a Cloud ready printer. When I try to complete it states printer must be connected to internet or use proxy. I click ok and nothing happens....I pad has my printer for photos as you know but when trying to print emails no air print prnter found. Very faustrating any help much appreciated Eamonn

Support Home 
Downloads 
Answers 
Contact Us 
MySupport

MySupport: Log In | Sign Up

Cloud printing setup for cloud-ready printers

Published 08/24/2011 12:43 PM | Updated 05/09/2012 09:30 AM | Answer ID 42814 
How do I set up cloud printing on my cloud-ready printer?

Requirements for setting up cloud printing on a cloud-ready printer:
•KODAK All-in-One Printer with a wireless or Ethernet connection 
•computer with an Internet connection OR
•Chromebook with an Internet connection and a memory card or USB flash drive 
•GOOGLE Account - If necessary, create an account.

This procedure explains how to set up your printer for cloud printing. After you set up the cloud printing service, you will be able to print from your smartphone, tablet, or any computer (connected to the Internet).

Choose how you want to set up the cloud printing service for your printer; from a:
•Computer with WINDOWS or MAC OS connected to the same network as your printer (recommended) 
•Chromebook (requires memory card or USB flash drive)

Setting up cloud printing using your computer 1.Make sure your printer and computer are connected to the same network. For more information, see Chapter 2 of the Extended User Guide for your printer.
2.Download and install the latest version of All-in-One Printer Software. Follow the on-screen instructions, including accepting the prompt to upgrade the firmware.
3.Make sure you have the latest version of firmware for your printer: a.Go to www.kodak.com/go/aiodownloads.
b.Select your printer.
c.Search for firmware.
d.Select the firmware for your printer and operating system, then follow the on-screen instructions to install the firmware.

4.Do one of the following:
NOTE: After you select Cloud Printing Setup, the Online Printer Management Tool opens in your Web browser. ◦Open Home Center Software, then click Cloud Printing Setup.
◦Depending on your Operating System, use the path below to select Cloud Printing Setup. 
◦WINDOWS XP: Select Start > (All) Programs > Kodak > KODAK AiO Printer Tools. Click Cloud Printing Setup.
◦WINDOWS VISTA or WINDOWS 7: Select WINDOWS icon > All Programs > KODAK AiO Home Center > Tools. Click Cloud Printing Setup.
◦MAC OS: Select KODAK AiO Home Center > Tools. Click Cloud Printing Setup.

5.Click Start Now in the Google Cloud Setup Wizard, then continue following the on-screen instructions.
6.When you see the "Thanks, you're ready to go!" message, close the window and return to the setup wizard.
7.Click Claim Address, then click Accept.
NOTE: If you want to change the email address of your printer, click Change Email and follow the on-screen instructions.
8.Make sure you have letter or A4 size paper loaded in the printer. 
A page will be sent to your printer to indicate that your printer has been successfully set up. (This may take a few minutes.) The page includes the email address of your printer.

This procedure is complete. For more information about cloud printing, go to www.kodak.com/go/cloudprintingsupport.

Setting up cloud printing using a Chromebook
1.Insert a memory card or USB flash drive in your Chromebook.
If your Chromebook does not support a memory card or USB flash drive, use Setting up cloud printing using your computer. 
2.Make sure your Chromebook is connected to the Internet, then open a browser.
3.Download and install the Mobile OS Device version of firmware for your printer: a.Select your printer.
b.Search for mobile.
c.Select the firmware, then follow the on-screen instructions to download and install the firmware.

4.Get the IP Address of your wirelessly connected printer. From your printer: a.Press Home > Network Settings, then press OK if necessary.
b.Select View Network Configuration, then press OK if necessary.
c.Scroll down and record the IP Address for your printer.

5.Make sure your Chromebook and printer are connected to the same network.
6.On your Chromebook, type the Printer IP Address into the browser address bar, then press Enter. The Online Printer Management Tool opens in your Web browser.
NOTE: If you don't see the Settings tab, make sure you have enabled the desktop version of your Web browser. (See Cannot find Settings tab in Online Printer Management Tool using Chromebook.)
7.Select the Settings tab.
8.Select Cloud Printing > Google Cloud Print. 
9.Click Start Now in the Google Cloud Setup Wizard, then continue following the on-screen instructions.
10.When you see the "Thanks, you're ready to go!" message, close the window and return to the setup wizard.
11.Click Claim Address, then click Accept.
NOTE: If you want to change the email address of your printer, click Change Email and follow the on-screen instructions. 
12.Make sure you have letter or A4 size paper loaded in the printer. 
A page will be sent to your printer to indicate that your printer has been successfully set up. (This may take a few minutes.) The page includes the email address of your printer.

This procedure is complete. For more information about cloud printing, go to www.kodak.com/go/cloudprintingsupport.

Was this answer helpful?

Yes No

Answers others found helpful
• Cloud Printing Setup
• All-in-one printers that are cloud ready
• Cloud printing setup for printers not cloud ready
• Cloud Printing Software Connector for all-in-one printers
• KODAK ESP C310 All-in-One Printer Firmware - WINDOWS Operating Systems

Previously viewed answers
•Cloud Printing Setup

Share

Print Email this page


----------



## baffledUK

forgot to mention using Kodak doc print on Ipad


----------



## TonyB25

Ok. So you can use cloud printing. What step doesn't work?


----------



## baffledUK

From Kodak Home Centre---Cloud Print Setup---To set up Cloud printing your printer needs a network connection ie WiFi or ethernet connection o the cloud printer proxy. Asks me to click OK or cancel. Tony the printer is connected to PC by cable. No choice but to click proxy. It then says Start now in Google Cloud setupwizard, continue following on screen instructions.

This is where the problem is no instructions appear have tried several times reload Kodak cenre several times but no luck.

regards 

Eamonn


----------



## TonyB25

Then cloud printing won't work. You need to connect the printer to your wireless network.


----------



## baffledUK

Printer is connected to wireless as it prints off my laptop, just can't ipad to find printer as cloud installation does not complete.


----------



## TerryNet

Post # 11:



> Tony the printer is connected to PC by cable.


What kind of cable? I had assumed USB.

Post # 13:



> Printer is connected to wireless


Huh? It's connected to the PC by a "wireless cable"?


----------



## baffledUK

Thanks Terry for the reply, I think we are running in circles here. I'll try to explain.

I have one kodak esp 1.2 wireless printer. It is connected to my PC by anethernet cable. I have a windows laptop connected via wireless. My Ipad is able to print pictures via a kodak photo ap. I am unable to print documents from the Ipad. When I ask it tp print it tells me there is no airprint printer. I have tried to configure the I pad using Kodak Home Centre cloud printing but am unable to run the set up wizard.I hope this makes the postion a little clearer. Eamonn


----------



## TerryNet

Do you have a wireless router (or wireless access point and wired router)?


----------



## TerryNet

Upon further thought, I should have also asked about having _any _router, even if no wireless capability.


----------



## baffledUK

I have a BT wireless router


----------



## TerryNet

Then disconnect the printer from both PCs and connect it to the router--by ethernet or wireless, but not both. Then you can probably set up the cloud printing.


----------

